# DEA scare tactics signal fresh fight over Medical Marijuana



## FruityBud (Feb 17, 2010)

The Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) raided a Denver-area Medical Marijuana grower on Saturday, signalling a new tactic in the watered-down War on Pot.

In 2009, Barack Obama upheld a campaign promise to favor state-based laws supporting medical marijuana growth and distribution saying, "Im not going to be using Justice Department resources to try to circumvent state laws on this issue."

The DEA tested the political resolve of Obama and US Attorney General Eric Holder, performing raids on state-legal medical marijuana growers in California immediately following the change in federal policy.  Until now, each raid has targeted growers who violate "both federal and state laws", per Holder's March 2009 clarification of the Obama Administration's policy.

But Saturday's raid targeted a grower who violated no state law. Denver DEA Special Agent in Charge Jeffrey Sweetin says grower Chris Bartkowicz' operation was raided because its proximity to a school posed a public safety concern.  Medical Marijuana Attorney Rob Corry filed a complaint against the DEA on Bartkowicz' behalf the same day.

Unlike previous raids in California, this DEA operation resulted in immediate federal charges: growing marijuana with intent to distribute.

Sweetin says that Bartkowicz' arrest does not signal a shift in DEA policy towards state-legal marijuana growers & distributors.  However, the raid was clearly intended to send a message to marijuana growers that the Drug Enforcement Administration is still a hawk on the prowl, ready and waiting to enforce federal law at the slightest shift in political policy.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/yebm8ol*


----------



## dragracer (Feb 17, 2010)

He did violate state and federal law, he had 224 plants and only 12 patients, so it was quite the violation. The part about the proximity to a school was merely a conveinant thing for the DEA to through in there to make their case sound better to the public.........


----------



## frogman71 (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't believe he was growing marijuana so close to a school.  Everyone knows pot plants are predatory pedophiles.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 17, 2010)

lol...frogman


----------



## Trafic (Feb 17, 2010)

...but a bar selling shots of 80 proof whiskey is perfectly fine being next to a school?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 17, 2010)

80?...give me the 190 lol...it seems that the DEA is saying to the American people "we are hellbent on overstepping our bounds..we do not give a dam what the constitution says.we will seek you out and destroy your life any way we can..we will not even listen to the President.. YOU CANNOT HAVE MARIJUANA!!! "...and noone seems to be able to stop them.....i'm running for office in 2012..vote for PUFF MONKEY. my bumper stickers will rule.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 18, 2010)

dragracer said:
			
		

> He did violate state and federal law, he had 224 plants and only 12 patients, so it was quite the violation. The part about the proximity to a school was merely a conveinant thing for the DEA to through in there to make their case sound better to the public.........



Did they specify the amount of plants that his 12 patients' doctors recommended? They did mention a little something in the Post a few days ago but did not go into detail as to each one.

I know there are some docs out here that are prescribing up to 40 plants per patient, I also know of doctors that will not due to Amendment 20's statement of 6. However this is something that I have discussed with Corry and he advised me that the doctors recommendation would stand in court. I guess we will see.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 18, 2010)

Colorado has a few years of "federal" harrasment comin', believe that. It will take STRONG individuals who get busted to stand up and fight it in court to get them to lay off.
It will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## fellowsped (Feb 18, 2010)

you got my vote puffmonkey


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's a thought the MMJ states should pass a law that no persons can be detained or processed in a state funded jail for marijuana charges. Make the Feds build their own in each state.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 18, 2010)

they could do it in 6 months if they really wanted to.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Feb 18, 2010)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> you got my vote puffmonkey


 
Mine, too. Can't wait to see a rough draft of the bumpersticker-We also need to hire a sky-writing pilot to draw fan leaves with dark green smoke and then put "A Puff for the Puff"
or something slogany like that-lol


Gb


----------

